# Please change my thread title.....



## Max Dread (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Mods

ANy chance someone could change the title in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...laze-single-coil-with-silver-pole-pieces.html


to 

Help and advice for changing DiMarzio and Lundgren pole pieces....


As the thread has taken on a slightly difference course and I'd rather stick with this one than start a new one.

Cheers

Max


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 22, 2010)

Done For future reference, just report the thread or PM a mod rather than starting a topic about it.


----------

